# Building a Control Panel Question



## GCRicker (Nov 28, 2009)

I'd like to build a Control Panel for my train set. Can anyone recommend the type of material I should use for the panel that will have microswitches and LEDs attached?

Thanks.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

A piece of styrene that is used for signs?


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i'll be making mine from plexiglass (or do you call it lexan) and plywood.


----------



## panama0019 (Jul 20, 2012)

Tankist please contact me at [email protected]. Thank you


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Any reason you don't want to post here?


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

Panama, I did ping you, but do post any technical questions. You will get many more answers and chances are the question will be of significance to some other modeler who will be happy to read answers as well.


----------

